# Ftp Problem



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi all

When I try to use this link it no longer allows me to view the images. Has there been some change to the way pics are uploaded?

Regards

Simon


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Simon,

You are using the wrong link....your links says "ftp://......". You only use FTP to upload the images to the web server.

When you want to post an image or post a link to it, you should use "http://....."

Cheers

Paul


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Paul

But that's exactly the problem! I have both the ftp and the http added to my favourites so I can choose which one to go to depending if I am uploading or making links.

My problem is that when I use the ftp address, in order to upload pics (by drag and drop using Windows explorer, which always worked well) it will no longer work.

Can you help?

Si


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Hi Si,

Not sure if anything has changed at Roy's end or not.....but if you use a URL like this

ftp://[email protected]/

then your browser should prompt you for your FTP password and then you're in.

Obviously, substitute your FTP username in the place of "paul" above. Above works fine for me both in IE and Firfox.









Cheers

Paul


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks Paul - there must have been some change or perhaps I was looging in automatically with a password that is now lost...

The address you provide looks as if it will work.

Cheers

Simon


----------

